# Funny fishing montage



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I came across this on Youtube. Made me laugh like crazy. Hopefully some of you think its funny. The last one is the best!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It did !!! :lol:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I was laughing so hard here at work. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha I watched it with my wife and was dying again this morning and she didnt think it was as funny. That guy whos line breaks and the rod smacks him is hi lar ious. :rotfl:


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

that was great!


----------

